# Two new moderators: Faylasoof and Panjabigator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody 

I'm pleased to announce two additions to the moderator team.  Faylasoof and Panjabigator will be moderating the Indo-Iranian languages forum.

Faylasoof and Panjabigator, congratulations and I look forward to working with both of you!

Mike


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team, guys *


----------



## Frank06

Hi guys,

Welcome, success and the best of luck!!!!

Take good care.

Frank


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the team, guys!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

This is terrific!  Welcome to the team!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hi Faylasoof and Panjabigator!!
*Welcome to the team!*


----------



## JamesM

Welcome, welcome, welcome!


----------



## Gévy

Welcome Faylasoof and Panjabigator ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Faylasoof

Thanks Mike, Cherine, Frank and other fellow mods!

  I’m happy and honoured to be chosen and look forward to working with all of you in keeping things shipshape.

  ... and Sean (Panjabigator) I look forward to our Indo-Iranian modding partnership!

  Cheers,

     Ali 
(Faylasoof)


----------



## Flaminius

Ah, beautiful and awaited additions!

Wishing you two good luck and much success from animal kingdom.


----------



## panjabigator

خیلی متشکرم و منونم

Thank you for the warm welcome, friends!  میں باالکل جوش میں ھوں!


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindos  out of the closet guys!!!!!!


----------

